# WHo is the leader in our house?? Video...



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I just couldn't believe it when this happened today--you see for yourself....Make sure your volume is up from the beginning


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Well...what can you say about that?? HAHAHAHAHAHA...Oh my, I can't stop laughing!! 

Abby is just adorable!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

LMAO!! Good stuff.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hahaha that is too funny


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I am still in shock- he ALWAYS listens to me on the first sit command- not today- he kept looking at her like "Hey sissy I was playing with you....." and then back talking me to tell me I was interrupting their play--brat...I am glad he atleast listens to her lol


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

And his head is the size of the jolly ball if not bigger!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That is too funny SDO. Otis is great and Abby is well on her way to having a career in dog training...

I noticed the Jolly ball is a little deflated


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

bluedawg said:


> And his head is the size of the jolly ball if not bigger!


haha- Yeah- and it is the horse sized Jolly Ball 


Renoman said:


> That is too funny SDO. Otis is great and Abby is well on her way to having a career in dog training...
> 
> I noticed the Jolly ball is a little deflated


Yes, she is a great little trainer....I wish I could wrap him around my little finger like that!! He even waits for her to tell him to go and get it!! Sheesh!
The Jolly Ball is only 2 weeks old and is in a lot better shape than I thought it was going to be in - there are only teeth holes all through it- about a million of them...but he loves it- I am anxious to see how long it will last


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ahaha.....Had to come for a second look...that vid made my day!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I still show everyone the picture of Abby and Otis sleeping together. And the video solidifies the fact that he loves his baby girl and wants to please her. To heck with you mom!  And I'm sure Abby is quite proud of herself that he listened to her and not you! Works for me... Great video.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> Ahaha.....Had to come for a second look...that vid made my day!


Awwww....Thanks V- glad to help you out!!


alphadoginthehouse said:


> I still show everyone the picture of Abby and Otis sleeping together. And the video solidifies the fact that he loves his baby girl and wants to please her. To heck with you mom!  And I'm sure Abby is quite proud of herself that he listened to her and not you! Works for me... Great video.


He does want to please her- she is his everything....I know I am in second place, and that is okay with me- I love to watch these two all of the time
When her daddy got home last night she had to run and tell him all about it -lol
She IS proud


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I LOVED the video! How adorable! How cute when your daughter told him to sit in the beginning, and big ol' Otis did right away. His run is so funny to watch, you gotta love him


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Cute video! Everytime I see Otis, he just amazes me how big he is! He and Abby have a beautiful friendship! Keep the vids coming!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Sugar, looks like we know who wears the pants in that house. lol Little Abby is quite the dog trainer.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

That ws too cute and way too funny! Abby has Otis wrapped around her little finger. Wanna send her my way? Maybe she'll have some better luck with Nubby then I am


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you guys- I thought you'd enjoy it lol


Darkmoon said:


> That ws too cute and way too funny! Abby has Otis wrapped around her little finger. Wanna send her my way? Maybe she'll have some better luck with Nubby then I am


Oh sure she can come stay-you are about 10th on the list


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

That is so cute. What a good pair!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

He waits for her ok too. Good Boy. Well Chrissy. You... are moving down on the rungs.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how cute is that?? Abby is adorable, makes me wanna try again for a little girl, well maybe not... LOL


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OH, my goodness!! That is hilarious!!! He's such a brat.  But Abby is as cute as ever! I miss that cute little voices at that age


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> He waits for her ok too. Good Boy. Well Chrissy. You... are moving down on the rungs


haha....moving down on the ladder...story of my life 


Dieselsmama said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute is that?? Abby is adorable, makes me wanna try again for a little girl, well maybe not... LOL


Awwww Come on- join in the craziness with me!!!! 


MyCharlie said:


> OH, my goodness!! That is hilarious!!! He's such a brat. But Abby is as cute as ever! I miss that cute little voices at that age


I love her voice- and obviously Otis does too


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice video SDO!!! Abby is soooo cute... =) Next time, please dont interrupt when they are playing... "MOMMY, its not nice to interrupt!!!" that's what OTIS is telling you.. LOL!!!

Im glad the jolly ball only had minor damages after two weeks... do you remember what happened to my boys' jolly ball after a few minutes??? Grrrr.. Im still not over it...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha I just saw this...very cute! Looks like Abby has things under control


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Nice video SDO!!! Abby is soooo cute... =) Next time, please dont interrupt when they are playing... "MOMMY, its not nice to interrupt!!!" that's what OTIS is telling you.. LOL!!!
> 
> Im glad the jolly ball only had minor damages after two weeks... do you remember what happened to my boys' jolly ball after a few minutes??? Grrrr.. Im still not over it...


HAHA Well, I don't leave Otis lay and chew on it or it would have been gone a long time ago  -he only carries it around and kicks it like a soccer ball and fumbles over it



Shaina said:


> Haha I just saw this...very cute! Looks like Abby has things under control


Obviously better than me


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

How Adorable! The bond between those two is so amazing and special.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

This is one of the cutest videos I have ever seen, Chrissy. Abby is absolutely adorable. She and Otis are great buddies. I’m sure eventually Abby will take over your spot as THE pack leader. 

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> How Adorable! The bond between those two is so amazing and special.


 Thank you!!


naoki said:


> This is one of the cutest videos I have ever seen, Chrissy. Abby is absolutely adorable. She and Otis are great buddies. I’m sure eventually Abby will take over your spot as THE pack leader.
> 
> -n


Thank you Naoki-- she definitely has already taken over my spot in Otis' eyes haha


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the best video I have seen! Abby is in control. This made my day thanks for sharing


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

doxies13isenough said:


> This is the best video I have seen! Abby is in control. This made my day thanks for sharing


Hey Stranger!! Where u been hiding?? Thanks for the kind words-glad these two nuts made your day


----------

